# I am ridiculous!!



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

So I took Tag to an obedience/rally trial today because a few people from my class were entered. I had ring nerves WITHOUT BEING ENTERED. WHAT the HECK? I have got to get over this!! :frusty:


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Aww thats not ridiculous! Just turn it around, nerves are a good thing. Fear helps you focus! The main thing is to use it for yourself, not be used by it! I use to get tensed up all the time when going to events even if I wasn't going on stage...I started to meditate and use the focus. I made myself watch everything critically, what should I do, what did they do wrong, what did they do right, how would I have fixed that...


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Ready-obedience-Workbook-Marie-Sawford/dp/B000QV9WWU

http://www.conqueringringnerves.com/


.. this may provide some immediate relief, pay special attention to the reminder in the last line >>> http://www-personal.ksu.edu/~may/nerves



Take two, ... call me in the morning 





(if all else fails, >> Bailey's and coffee )


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

petpeeve said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Ready-obedience-Workbook-Marie-Sawford/dp/B000QV9WWU
> 
> http://www.conqueringringnerves.com/
> 
> ...


Great sites, thanks!! I think the biggest worry I have is the fact that a lot of my classmates go to the trials and I will disappoint (or disgust, lol) them. I know it's not my problem what they think, but that stupid peer pressure is always on in a way.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

What about traveling a little outside your usual competition zone? Are there any Novice only trials you could go to?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> What about traveling a little outside your usual competition zone? Are there any Novice only trials you could go to?


Well, that's the thing. I've only showed AKC, and most of the shows I attend are rally/obedience or strictly agility. I saw dogs zooming, refusing jumps, refusing weaves, etc at the novice shows so it's not like I think the judge is going to zap us with a death ray if we NQ, but it's just my own standards are too darned high (for the Super Dog who is currently zooming around my apartment).
There's a C-Wags trial in November I'm going to attend. I know without a doubt Tag could pass Obedience level 1 if we work on a calm greeting (he likes to climb people like he's a chimp). It's basically like a CGC. In this venue, you can use praise and carry concealed food and treat after exercises, so it might be a good way to test us both in the ring and see how we do. I dunno. I get all dramatic about this kind of thing, and 99% of the time it turns out great. (Heck, if Auz and I got 1st in rally with a 90 some odd score, Tag and I can probably take HIT!  )


----------

